# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Chicken Creole

## Money Boss Hustla

Ingredients:
4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 onion, thinly sliced 
1 stalk celery, sliced thin 
1 green bell pepper, minced 
2 (16 ounce) cans diced tomatoes 
1 bay leaf 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper 



Directions: 
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 
2. In a large skillet, heat the oil over medium heat. Add the garlic, onion, celery and bell pepper. Cook, stirring occasionally, until tender (about 4 minutes). Add the tomatoes, bay leaf, salt and cayenne pepper. Cook this creole sauce 3 minutes longer, stirring often. 
3. Arrange the chicken breasts in an 8 x 11 inch baking dish. Pour the creole sauce over the chicken. 
4. Bake 15 to 20 minutes, until the chicken is tender and white throughout.

Makes 4 servings. Amount per serving:
Calories 226 
Protein 30.2g 
Total Fat 5g 
Sodium 1027mg 
Cholesterol 68mg 
Carbohydrates 12.7g 
Fiber 3.5g

----------

